# Awesome Sheepshead recipes



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Who knows one???? Please share link or give a good description of how2.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Here are four classics,
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f54/sheepshead-four-ways-806898/

Or you could do an Asian influence and marinate in
3C Soy sauce
1T lemon or lime juice
2t minced garlic
2t minced ginger
1t crushed red pepper
1C chopped Lemon grass, or substitute green onions or cilantro
Marinate whole fish (or fillets) for 15-20 minutes
Keep remaining marinade, heat it up to boiling right before fish is done cooking.
If using whole fish, stuff body cavity with lemon grass and sew shut.
Steam or grill fish till done, remove to serving dish and pour hot marinade over it, Garnish with greens


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

ChileRelleno said:


> Here are four classics,
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f54/sheepshead-four-ways-806898/
> 
> Or you could do an Asian influence and marinate in
> ...


Thats what Im talkin about!! HELL - 2THE - YEA !!!!!


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Josh here is one that is easy and for most any fish ---- take your fillets and coat them with ranch dressing. Get a large bag of Zapp's Jalapeno Potato Chips. Put a slit in the bag( to let air out ) and then get a rolling pin, bottle of wine, anything to crush the chips as fine as possible. Then roll the ranch dressing coated fillets into the ground up chips. Bake at 350 for about 20 minutes or until fish starts to flake . Easy and tastes great !


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's my favorite: head, gut, and either scale (yeah, it's a pain) or de-skin the convict.

Get your crabpot going with your favorite crab-boil/crawfish boil seasoning.

Boil the fish for 8 - 10 minutes.

Reserve a cup or two of your boiling solution.

Drain the pot and let the fish cool so they can be handled.

Peel back the skin (if you left it on) and flake all of the meat from the skeleton - try and leave it in big chunks.

Get your favorite boxed crab cake mix (there are usually a few different ones on the shelf at Publix.)

Instead of using water for your crab cakes use the solution you reserved. 

Mix up the crabcakes with the fish.

I pan fry mine in a little butter in a skillet, but I think you can bake them too.

Dip in remoulade, make a burger with it, or whatever.

They are a big pain to make, but this is just my favorite way.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

This particular fishcakes recipe sounds very good.
Being in Bama I know what I'm doing with my next Bull Red. 
I usually do halfshell on grill or make chowder, but next will be fishcakes.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

1. Fillet the fish. 

2. Clean fillets & place in zip lock bag. 

3. Put Worcestershire sauce, olive oil, crushed red pepper, Tony Cachere's seasoning, sea salt, & parmesan cheese in the bag. 

4. Mix up bag really well. 

5. Leave in fridge for a few hours.

6. Heat oven to 425 & place fillets in a glass baking dish. 

7. Bake for 5ish minutes, then add a coating of parmesan cheese & bake for another few minutes (so that it forms a crust)

8. Serve with a cold beer & rice & beans, pasta, veggies, or whatever your favorite side dish for fish is. 

*for an equally good recipe, substitute Italian dressing for the Worcestershire sauce in the marinade.


----------

